# Wildcamping nr La Marina beach BEWARE



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

In the local paper here in Guardamar there is a report about the 'posh gypsies' who have taken over the car park near the beach at La Marina village, there are around 30 motorhomes from Germany, Holland, Sweden and the UK. 

The problem is that the locals now have nowhere to park, and on Christmas day and New Years day there is a tradition here, that the locals, and some of us tourists, go to the beach to eat drink and be merry, but due to the wild campers, locals cannot park and would have to walk about a mile with all their grub and beer. 

The paper states that a complaint has been made to the Town Hall at Elche, and that the police will be moving them on. 

I have been told that the police have in the past arrived at 1am to order motorhomers off the car park, and tell them they have 1 hour to do so, and then they wait on the main road and give them a breath test (sneaky or what) 

So, if you intend to wild camp in this area be aware, in my opinion they should not be camping there in the 1st place, there is nowhere to dump their waste, some have been seen burying it in the sand dunes (ugh!), and why should the locals be deprived of their car park.? 

Cavaqueen


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again,

Sorry, I have just noticed that this has already been reported.

Cavaqueen


----------

